# PLEASE, If You're Going To Post Hunt Club Ad Looking For Members.....



## Davexx1 (Jan 28, 2008)

Assemble and post "all" of the important information about your club so everyone can see it and everyone does NOT have to ask the same old questions over and over again, send a bunch of private messages, etc. and you have answer each separately. 

Anyone interested in your hunt club wants to know the exact location, county, nearest city/town, how many acres?, type of terrain, how many members?, camp?, power/water?, RV hookups?  They want to see the rules & regs and know the total cost of a membership.

Many want to see last year's harvest numbers.

Posting all information will save everyone a lot of time and simplify the process of members hooking up with clubs.

Dave


----------



## swampstalker (Jan 28, 2008)

Well said Dave.


----------



## Pat McDowell (Jan 28, 2008)

*600 Acres in North Georgia*

Hey Sweatequity. How bout a little of the info Dave was talking about?


----------



## cctanner (Jan 29, 2008)

Dave  I totally agree with you for 90% of the hunting opportunities on this site.  The other 10% of the opportunities don't work that way on a site like this.  You have to approach it from a different perspective for various reasons.  
What if you aren't interested in sharing all this info with everyone on this site but still would like to use the site to communicate with the 10% or less people on here that might be interested in a very strict qdm program.  For instance, One might show pics of deer taken on the property , but not want everyone to know whaere they came from.  How do you solve this problem?


----------



## LAKOTA (Jan 29, 2008)

cctanner said:


> What if you aren't interested in sharing all this info with everyone on this site but still would like to use the site to communicate with the 10% or less people on here that might be interested in a very strict qdm program.


Why would you NOT want to share the info?


----------



## cctanner (Jan 29, 2008)

Too many problems associated with sharing info about large animals taken in specific areas.  Just this past season, a citation made to a member of this site who was tresspassing on a piece of property next door to me.  The deer my neighbor killed was posted in GON magazine last year.  You can't imagine the amount of traffic in our area this year prior to the season because of the large deer being posted in a publication.  I am not interested with this sort of attention.


----------



## Davexx1 (Jan 29, 2008)

I am not quite sure how to address your issue.

If the club wants to remain under a vail of secrecy for whatever reason, maybe they should not post an ad on any public forum and  rely strictly on word of mouth for recruitment of new members.

Frankly, I would think if a club or area was producing big racked bucks with any regularity, the club would not have many openings and/or not have any trouble finding new members.

Dave


----------



## cctanner (Jan 29, 2008)

Davexx1 said:


> I am not quite sure how to address your issue.
> 
> If the club wants to remain under a vail of secrecy for whatever reason, maybe they should not post an ad on any public forum and  rely strictly on word of mouth for recruitment of new members.
> 
> ...



In your case Dave, I don't expect 90% of you to understand.  My thread was not to find members for an already established club, but rather find people that I might be interested in to start a program .  Beleive me, I got more than enough interest when I posted the way I wanted to(the way your moderators didn't agree with)  When I posted the way they, and you think it should be don, I got very little.  Anyway, I accomplished what I set out to do and because it is a public forum, I will do it again if need be.


----------



## Allen Waters (Jan 30, 2008)

freedom of speech or lack of . amazes me people always complaining about how some one else posts things. you don't have to read it or respond to it. if folks would follow directions like in cctanners thread about qdm oppourtunity you would see it was not confusing. i followed what he asked and all my questions were answered pomptly. another member posted but left out information. i followed his directions and all my questions were answered promptly. see a pattern.  one did not want to broadcast the exact area the club was in due to quality of land. the other did not want to post pics of club camp and exact location. one is worried about poachers, land prices, and leases escallating. the other.. security of the camp and land. never had anything stolen and would like to keep it that way.  so NO folks should not have to post all the information about a club or lease. they have a right to post as little or as much as they like.
 BE HAPPY YOU HAVE SUCH A PLACE AS WOODY'S TO SEARCH FOR CLUBS AND LEASES!!!  I AM


----------



## bustershaw (Jan 30, 2008)

*Well said....*



AWBOWHUNTER said:


> freedom of speech or lack of . amazes me people always complaining about how some one else posts things. you don't have to read it or respond to it. if folks would follow directions like in cctanners thread about qdm oppourtunity you would see it was not confusing. i followed what he asked and all my questions were answered pomptly. another member posted but left out information. i followed his directions and all my questions were answered promptly. see a pattern.  one did not want to broadcast the exact area the club was in due to quality of land. the other did not want to post pics of club camp and exact location. one is worried about poachers, land prices, and leases escallating. the other.. security of the camp and land. never had anything stolen and would like to keep it that way.  so NO folks should not have to post all the information about a club or lease. they have a right to post as little or as much as they like.
> BE HAPPY YOU HAVE SUCH A PLACE AS WOODY'S TO SEARCH FOR CLUBS AND LEASES!!!  I AM




Some people just need something to complain about.....if it doesn't suit you...move on....agree to disagree....just like people that ONLY want to trade...but HAVE to list a sales price...the title of the forum topic is "SWAP AND SELL".....

Was CCTANNER banned for this crap?...or did i miss something?


----------



## LAKOTA (Jan 30, 2008)

I haven't seen any posts that cctanner has posted concerning clubs, so my replies have nothing to do with any other threads. I saw this post and it just makes sense to me. I don't see it as complaining, I see it as a common sense approach for placing information on club openings.

 I wouldn't blame anyone for not wanting to post pictures of numerous P&Y or B&C bucks taken on a lease along with the GPS coordinates of the kills. But standard information that covers most ANY club would help the person looking for a club as well as the person looking for club members. 

Such as...

Price - probably the most important piece of info for 99%
County
Acerage of lease 
Exact number of members
Rules & regs of the club - link if available
Stand location rules
Is the entire lease open to ALL members?
Camping space available
Power/Water
Any "extra" / unexpected charges
Any quality buck rules or doe limits (beyond state)
Immediate family membership or just single member
ATV access (open or limited for recovery only)
Brief description of Terrain 
Private land or Timber co.
Does the club keep annual kill records
Pin in system, or ?

None of the above would jepordize a club, club member's property, or it's deer population. It would however let some hunters make thier mind up, interested or not, as soon as they are finished reading. Why would you want to type numerous PMs, emails, or phone calls when you could include general info in your thread one time?

.


----------



## redneckcamo (Jan 30, 2008)

*yea*



Davexx1 said:


> Assemble and post "all" of the important information about your club so everyone can see it and everyone does NOT have to ask the same old questions over and over again, send a bunch of private messages, etc. and you have answer each separately.
> 
> Anyone interested in your hunt club wants to know the exact location, county, nearest city/town, how many acres?, type of terrain, how many members?, camp?, power/water?, RV hookups?  They want to see the rules & regs and know the total cost of a membership.
> 
> ...



nice concept but... hey there is the humans dont like to be told they are doin it wrong factor.....good luck


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 31, 2008)

See the linked thread below, it lists the required information for posting a lease

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=163688

It has been *SUGGESTED* that the relevant information be posted when a lease thread is opened but not all is required.  If someone wants to be bombarded with a million phone calls because they want to screen prospects, I guess that’s their prerogative.


----------



## pfharris1965 (Jan 31, 2008)

*...*

Or instead of wasting time typing all of that info you could do like I did as well as several other clubs here and put a link to the club's website...

No need to type it if you have a website...it sure saves time too...


----------



## BOW'D UP (Jan 31, 2008)

give the general location and NOT post pics but send them when they respond with email--- but dont act like an elitist, like you have the best huntin in the world and people are lucky to talk to you---
i try not to post ariels, or EXACT locale.until im sure they are legit and are serious.still i  have  had some use my ariels and try and steal my lease.so you cant never be 100% safe---  be careful!!


----------



## LAKOTA (Jan 31, 2008)

BOW'D UP said:


> but dont act like an elitist, like you have the best huntin in the world and people are lucky to talk to you


Hang around here a little longer bow, eventually you'll see most of the members true colors.


----------



## pfharris1965 (Jan 31, 2008)

*...*



LAKOTA said:


> Hang around here a little longer bow, eventually you'll see most of the members true colors.


 
  sorry...


----------



## LAKOTA (Feb 1, 2008)

What happened to all of your previous posts, "pfharris1965" ? Before WPH44 came along?


----------



## pfharris1965 (Feb 1, 2008)

*...*



LAKOTA said:


> What happened to all of your previous posts, \\\"pfharris1965\\\" ? Before WPH44 came along?


 
I asked the mods to remove me and I took a break from the forums for about 2 months or so...why?


----------



## LAKOTA (Feb 1, 2008)

Just curious.


----------



## jones (Feb 3, 2008)

*post*

I am not a genius,but if a member of this site post a thread that directly ask a question/gives you a number to call/or asks for an e-mail to talk about it why in the world would you reply with a question on the board.Must be a genius!!!


----------



## LAKOTA (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey, you've got you old avatar back!


----------



## jones (Feb 5, 2008)

nswells said:


> AMEN BROTHER - I won't mention any names but I have been insulted and even threatened by people on this forum because I did not abide by their exact instructions on their post. Most folks here though are good to the bone, down to earth folks.



follow instructions or move on is it really that hard to understand.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 5, 2008)

jones said:


> I am not a genius,but if a member of this site post a thread that directly ask a question/gives you a number to call/or asks for an e-mail to talk about it why in the world would you reply with a question on the board.Must be a genius!!!



maybe to save the time of the poster and/or your personal time.  If the info is posted you know, WITHOUT having to pick up the phone and take the time to play phone tag, whether the lease fits your needs.

more important is when someone does ask a question is to not to have an attitude in your responses...which is what BOW'd up is alluding to


----------



## Itchy Finger (Feb 6, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> maybe to save the time of the poster and/or your personal time.  If the info is posted you know, WITHOUT having to pick up the phone and take the time to play phone tag, whether the lease fits your needs.
> 
> more important is when someone does ask a question is to not to have an attitude in your responses...which is what BOW'd up is alluding to



That's why I designed that lease template. To save some time in helping you get the info out. It may not be perfect, but hey you can make it perfect, to your liking at least.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=172444


----------



## jones (Feb 6, 2008)

*leases*

When your trying to put together a real qdm program the one on one discussions on the phone well out weigh posting.(Interview Proccess)


----------

